# At last they have done it



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We usually have frog spawn in the natural pond by the first week in march. No sign of more than one frog in the pond until sunday. There were three of them stuck together until yesterday. Now we have two dollops of spawn. Now would that mean that two of the frogs were female.
Dave p


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

nothing in our pond yet


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ours are back too. Last year all the activity started on 12th March and so we'd given up on them this year. They usually come for a one day recce and then back in force about 2 weeks later. This year they did not do the preliminary visit- the pond would have been frozen anyway- but have got down to business straight away. 

I counted at least 30 this afternoon and you can hear them croaking for miles. 

It's only a small pond but we must be doing something right as next door they have a much bigger one but have never had any frogs at all.

G


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I watch too much television but I believe that it (rather oddly) takes more than two frogs to create spawn. There always seems to be more of the fellers than females.
Not heard a thing from our pond... there again I have not been near it since 16c last October.

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have masses of frogspawn and frogs this year in the pond

I like them because they keep down the slugs, although I'm not so keen on all the activity and noise fron the pond

our weather has been good over the last weeks so I suppose they have had a head start 

aldra


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

Our frogs just appeared a few days ago. A load of frog spawn appeared yesterday. A lot later than last year.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have a wall around our pond

Watched some frogs sit for a while, they jumped the wall back into the pond

They looked so big stretched out, put me off a bit but the grandkids thought it amazing

I must be older than I thought

Found it a bit squeamish 8O 
aldra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have had frog spawn for months and it has frozen several times but they said on telly Spring Watch they do survive being frozen so hope to see some movement now its warmer. :wink:


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Bit like a fertility clinic Mavis, Seasalter will be a hive of activity tomorrow


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

brens said:


> Bit like a fertility clinic Mavis, Seasalter will be a hive of activity tomorrow


FROGS not BEES .....do keep up !

G


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

None in my pond this year yet, either frogs or toads, but they spawned in a local pond about three weeks ago just before the big re-freeze.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We didn't get frogs suddenly appear this year but we did get a pond appear where our lawn used to be


----------

